# Shih Tzu beard!



## superlisa (Jul 15, 2012)

I just adopted the most wonderful little guy, Henry. He's an angel, except that whenever he eats, drinks, or when we go for a walk, he ends up with food/water/whatever he got his nose into all stuck into his beard (that's what I call the hair growing from under his lips/chin). 

Does anyone have any tips for keeping him from doing this? Or what should I ask the groomers for when I go?

Thanks


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I have a mix that has shi-tzu in her. When we take her to the groomer they trim her beard and it helps keep the food and other things off of it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I wash my dogs beards every evening with a warm wash cloth with just some water on it ... and immediately after they finish a meal. It tends to stain less this way. I also trim my little guy's beards. 

When they get bathed I use shampoo on their beards and mustaches.


----------



## myshihtzubaby (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't like cutting Shih Tzu's beard because it then easily gets in their eyes. what i do is grow them long enough to wrap & tie it, then i unwrap, dry & re-wrap daily


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

I've heard of some shih-tzu owners, and other beardy dog owners, training their dog to drink out of those big rodent water bottles with a spout. When you feed just dry food too, less likely of food getting stuck in the beardy. If could also feed him less likely to get stuck in his beard foods, like if you give him eggs, give him boiled whites so the crumbly yolks don't get stuck in his beard. I'm not sure if there are dog foods out there that are "soft" but not "wet" but if you could find, that could an option. There is also mixing his wet and his dry before hand, like overnight and thrown in the fridge, that way the dry as time to absorb the moisture from the wet and the wet food has time to dry out a little bit. As for outside trips, that's kinda hard to avoid, lol. For my own little shih tzu cross, I wash her face when we come back home from a walk. I don't know where the face has been, and if she's going to kiss me, she's getting her face washed, lol.


----------

